# Salary in Abu Dhabi.... please help!



## dostidilse (Jan 30, 2014)

I got an offer from abu dhabi company (IT company). the details are below:-

1 total salary 32K per month (all inclusive)
2 I am 30 year and my wife. 
3. company will bear insurance and flight tickets for me.
4. accomodation etc, I have to arrange of my own.
5. I am 12 years IT exp and offered a Project manager for IT infra job.

My question:- 

1. will i be able to live a decent life with this package? 

Please respond fast, as i have to revert to HR to confirm my acceptance or rejection.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dostidilse said:


> Please respond fast, as i have to revert to HR to confirm my acceptance or rejection.


for urgent queries, please do your own research on the forum. 
I'll be nice. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...lary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a-85.html


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

It's not too bad, but not a great salary. What if/when you have children, what do they cover for them? If nothing for schooling allowance I would think carefully. My company is covering 50,000 Dirhams per child per year and still the parents end up paying more.
Put it another way: I don't think any experienced project managers from the UK would come here for that package.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

its ok for you but you couldnt do it with kids.....


----------

